

Comcast is turning your [Houston] Xfinity router into a public Wi-Fi hotspot - taylorbuley
http://blog.chron.com/techblog/2014/06/comcast-is-turning-your-xfinity-router-into-a-public-wi-fi-hotspot/

======
wcbeard10
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7873030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7873030)

